# ser/estar seguro



## fugitive

Bonjour,

Quelle est la différence entre "Ser seguro " y "Estar seguro"

Merci d'avance et à bientôt


----------



## aldito

Bonsoir,

"Estar seguro" c'est "être sûr" , c'est une personne.
Par example: "yo estoy seguro que es justo" = je suis sûr que c'est correct. On ne peut pas dire "yo soy seguro ...."
"Ser seguro" vient seulement utilisé quand on dit "Ser seguro de sí mismo" = être sûr de soi-même.

"ser seguro" c'est pour une chose: "el auto es seguro","el programa està hecho para ser seguro".


----------



## fugitive

Merci pour la prompte réponse et bonne soirée.


----------



## Crescent

Sí, estoy de acuerdo con lo que ha dicho aldito, y además, yo quería añadir que si usted quiere decir: je suis sûr(e), tiene que utilisar el: estar. Entionces, sería: estoy seguro/a.


----------



## yserien

Fugitive, buenas noches y bienvenido/a al foro.
En este caso concreto también se puede decir "soy seguro" en el sentido de que soy una persona segura, digna de fiar, con la que se puede contar,que no voy a traicionar a nadie.....
Por supuesto "estoy seguro" también se puede utilizar cuando convenga.
No te preocupes por los inconvenientes de estos verbos, es cuestión de tiempo llegar a conocerlos.


----------



## fugitive

Muchas gracias! Cuántas respuestas! Voy ver este forum regularmente


----------



## lazarus1907

Estar seguro de (algo/que...) = tener una persona la certeza de algo 
Ser seguro algo = No haber duda de que algo (ej. un hecho) es cierto.

Por otro lado, la diferencia entre ser y estar seguro de sí mismo radica en que uno es describe del caracter intrínsico de la persona, y el otro el resultado de una determinación.



> Tu determinación de dejar en secreto lo de la boticaria, cualesquiera que sean las causas, es el acto de un hombre que está seguro de sí mismo. *- Gonzalo Torrente Ballester*
> 
> Era un hombre optimista y seguro de sí mismo - *Isabel Allende*


----------



## LA FLAK'S

fugitive said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelle est la différence entre "Ser seguro " y "Estar seguro"



SER = ES UNA CARACTERÍSTICA PERMANENTE . POR ejemplo yo puedo decir yo soy enfermo. Quiero decir que toda la vida yo voy a ser un enfermo de VIH no va a cambiar nunca.
EJEM: yo soy seguro ;es correcto, pero lo que digo es que soy seguro siempre, yo nunca dudo.

ESTAR= ES UNA CARACTERÍSTICA TEMPORAL. POR ejemplo yo puedo decir estoy enfermo. Quiero decir que hoy estoy enfermo pero mañana no; porque es una enfermedad que no va a enfermarme toda la vida, es algo temporal y solo voy a estar enfermo por dos o tres días.

Estos verbos realmente tienen muchos usos pero esto es lo que tienes que saber, espero que te ayude. *PURA VIDA*


----------



## rolandbascou

aldito said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> "Estar seguro" c'est "être sûr" , c'est une personne.
> Par example: "yo estoy seguro que es justo" = je suis sûr que c'est correct. On ne peut pas dire "yo soy seguro ...."
> "Ser seguro" vient seulement utilisé quand on dit "Ser seguro de sí mismo" = être sûr de soi-même.
> 
> "ser seguro" c'est pour une chose: "el auto es seguro","el programa està hecho para ser seguro".


 
Me parece que sí se puede decir "soy seguro" con el sentido que soy de fiar, por ejemplo.


----------



## fragnol123

Hola Roland :

Una persona nunca diría "soy seguro", sino, como bien dices, "soy de fiar", "puedes confiar en mí", o algo por el estilo. "Ser seguro" sólo se aplica a las cosas.

Un saludo.


----------



## GURB

fragnol123 said:


> Hola Roland :
> 
> . "Ser seguro" sólo se aplica a las cosas.
> 
> .


Como subrayado por lazarus puede aplicarrse también a una persona=* être sûr de soi*
_Pedro es muy seguro en sus negocios.
_


----------



## fragnol123

Hola Gurb : 

Creo que es Aldito (post 2) y no Lazarus quien lo subraya, corrígeme si me equivoco. 

"Ser" se utiliza con_ inseguro_, pero no con _seguro._ 
_Pedro* es* muy inseguro_

En tu frase se podría decir, en función del contexto: 
_Pedro es prudente/precavido/de confianza en sus negocios._

Por otro lado être sûr de soi : *estar* seguro de sí mismo, tener confianza en sí mismo. 

Un saludo.


----------



## GURB

Hola Fragnol


fragnol123 said:


> :
> 
> 
> 
> "Ser" se utiliza con_ inseguro_, pero no con _seguro._
> _Pedro* es* muy inseguro_
> 
> 
> .


Etrange théorie que celle qui voudrait qu'on ne puisse employer l'auxiliaire "ser" qu'avec un adjectif (inseguro) mais pas avec son antonyme (seguro). Je te rappelle -et nos modératrices ont publié un topo sur ce sujet- que "ser" s'utilise lorsqu'il s'agit d'exprimer une caractéristique inhérente à une personne ou une chose.
C'est ainsi que l'on dira à propos de Iker Casillas par exemple -Euro oblige-: Casillas es (un portero) alto, delgado, ágil, seguro...
_*Es* muy *seguro* en el juego aéreo.
_Ces discussions sont toujours instructives
Un saludo


----------



## swift

fugitive said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Quelle est la différence entre "Ser seguro " y "Estar seguro"
> 
> Merci d'avance et à bientôt



Bonjour,

En général, "ser" exprime un état prolongé, durable ou permanent. Ex. "Soy profesor". "Estar", par contre, est utilisé pour la description de situations de durée plus courte. Ex. "Estoy cansado".

"Ser seguro" s'applique aux individus dont l'état d'esprit est confiant et tranquille; "estar seguro" exprime l'assurance à propos de quelque chose, et est lié à un événement ou à un état. Bref, la différence est similaire à celle qui existe en langue Française entre "être confiant" et "être sûr (de qqch)".

J'espère que mon commentaire te sera utile,


_Swift_


----------



## fragnol123

Hola Gurb : 



GURB said:


> Etrange théorie que celle qui voudrait qu'on ne puisse employer l'auxiliaire "ser" qu'avec un adjectif (inseguro) mais pas avec son antonyme (seguro).


 
Je ne prétends pas qu'il s'agisse d'une théorie. Je *constate* qu'il est extrêmement rare, en espagnol, d'employer "seguro" comme attribut du sujet quand le sujet est une personne, alors que cela est beaucoup plus fréquent avec l'antonyme. D'accord pour _Casillas es un portero seguro_, mais pour dire _Casillas es muy seguro_ je trouve plus idiomatique de dire : _de fiar, de confianza, un valor seguro_. 



GURB said:


> Ces discussions sont toujours instructives


 
Là par contre je suis tout à fait d'accord.

Un saludo.


----------



## yserien

*Es seguro el Segura ? Sí, seguro que el Segura es seguro, casi no lleva agua, pero nunca se sabe, seguro que algún día el Segura nos dará una sorpresa, se lo aseguro.
*Segura, río del levante español.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Gracias por esta conclusión tan graciosa.
Un abrazo


----------



## Gwynplaine

Bonjour,

Pour traduire le français "C'est sûr !" (Exemple : "Il va réussir ! - Oui, c'est sûr !", on peut, me semble-t-il, utiliser la locution _seguro que sí_. Peut-on aussi dire "Esta seguro" ou encore "Es seguro" ? 

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## lorenzolan

Salut,
Non, on ne dirait ni l'un ni l'autre. "Es seguro" serait en tout cas la version grammaticalement correcte, mais personne ne le dit.
Il est par contre assez commun de dire simplement "seguro". Donc dans ton exemple: "Sí, seguro". Ou bien, comme tu dis, "seguro que sí".


----------

